# Cyclassics



## schlumpfine (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo, is jemand von Euch dabei oder sieht sich den Zieleinlauf an?


----------



## John Rico (28. Juli 2006)

Wäre gern mitgefahren und hätte von nem Bekannten sogar nen 100 km Startplatz geschenkt bekommen.
Da aber in der Familie morgen ein 90er Geburtstag ansteht, wird das leider nichts.
Eventuell bin ich rechtzeitig zum Zieleinlauf wieder in HH, hast du irgendwas geplant?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (29. Juli 2006)

Dabei! 155km.  Kinder, wat bin ich aufgeregt!  

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## sunchild (29. Juli 2006)

Werde Sonntag an der Strecke sein, da unsere Firma 50 Leute am Start hat. Die Pros werde ich mir dann auch anschauen, werde bei den Pros wohl wieder oben bei Sport Karstadt in der Ecke stehen, da sieht man sie auf sich zukommen und dann abbiegen.


----------



## AndreZ. (29. Juli 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei!!!  
Mittwoch bin ich also mit dem Rad zum Jungfernstieg gefahren und musste beim abholen meines Starterbeutels feststellen, dass ich in Startblock "S" stehe. 
Naja das kommt wohl daher das ich das erste mal dabei bin. 
Aber gut.... dieses Jahr versuchen eine gute Zeit zu fahren um dann nächstes Jahr weiter vorne zu stehen.


----------



## schlumpfine (29. Juli 2006)

an alle teilnehmer: viel erfolg! 
(glück wünscht man ja nur dem, der es nötig hat)
Ich wollte mir gern den Zieleinlauf ansehen. Gegen 17 Uhr Mönckebergstraße oder!?
Noch irgendwelche Tipps bezüglich dem besten Platz?
Wenn ich ein RR hätte, wär ich auch mitgefahren, aber mim MTB würds mich nur annerven, da ich wüsste, dass ich mit dem richtigen Rad schneller sein könnte. Das wollt ich mir ersparen

@ john rico: irschendwie kommt mir dein pic bekannt vor. Haste gestern kurz vor Geesthacht (hinterm Kreisel) mit 2 Kollegen gestanden?


----------



## fl1p (29. Juli 2006)

Ich geh nur mal kurz gucken, wenn die vorbeifahren, wohne fast direkt an ner Straße, wo die langfahren...

Hab schon überlegt ob ich mich als "Flitzer" mitm DH Rad da einschleiche.
Aber das wäre ja nur von New World Disorder 4 geklaut.


----------



## John Rico (29. Juli 2006)

@schlumpfine:
Ne, das war ich ganz bestimmt nicht, gestern bin ich nichtmal in die Nähe von Geesthacht gekommen.
Kennen wir uns vielleicht durch Zufall von der Uni? Deinem Link zum Studentenwohnheim entnehme ich mal, dass du auch studierst?!

Bist du dann definitiv auf der Mönckebergstraße? Und sonst noch jemand da?
Dann könnte man sich ja irgendwo verabreden und als MTBler gemeinsam über die RR lästern.   
Alleine hab ich glaube ich keine Lust mich da durch die Massen zu kämpfen...


----------



## ralfathome (29. Juli 2006)

moin,
am Buchholzer Dreieck werden die Massen hoffentlich überschaubar sein, ist für mich auch einfacher erreichbar. Das mit der Zeittabelle muß ich aber noch mal studieren.
Gruß ralf

Lästern? Näää, nie nich


----------



## schlumpfine (29. Juli 2006)

Jop, studiere WiInf, bin meistens am Campus unterwegs...

Joah, wenn ich rechtzeitig vom Biken zurück bin, dann wollt ich zur Möncke. Wär doch ganz lustig, wenn sich hier noch mehr zum lästern finden würden.


----------



## gnss (29. Juli 2006)

Morgen gehört mir der Wald ganz allein! 
Mal gucken wenn das erst um 17 Uhr ist komme ich vielleicht auch zum lästern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (30. Juli 2006)

Bei den paar Studenten in Hamburg haben wir uns dann sicher schon gesehen!  

Wg. morgen bleibt nur die Frage, wie und wo wir uns treffen? Ich hab da ja irgendwie so eine Vorahnung, dass vielleicht noch zwei/drei andere Leute in der Stadt rumlaufen werden.
Meine Handy-Nr. steht im LMB, wenn du magst schick mir doch deine per PN, dann findet man sich auch.
gnss, sunchild und ich kennen uns vom biken, die dann zu finden ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## GFreude (30. Juli 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen gehört mir der Wald ganz allein!



Hi Martin,

davon träumst du nur!!! 

Ich bin auch unterwegs und mache mich so gegen 11:30 Uhr auf den Weg. Bis die Tage. Vielleicht sieht man sich Dienstags mal wieder in Escheburg.

Drücken wir Manni mal die Daumen, dass es ohne Sturz und mit gutem Ergebniss das Schmalreifenfahren beenden kann.

Günther


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juli 2006)

Moin!

Bin wieder da, 100 Km mit knapp 34er Schnitt, reine Fahrzeit ca.2:55 Std. war echt lustig, kann ich nur empfehlen. Wenn bloß nicht so viele Rennradfahrer da wären.... 

Freue mich aufs Bike und den Wald...........

So denn,

Manni

P.S. Danke fürs Daumendrücken und die vielen guten Wünsche und den Freunden fürs jubeln. Daggi muss ich ganz besonders danken, ohne sie wäre das ganze Training und Radfahren so nicht möglich gewesen . Und jetzt ist sie auch noch mit dem Bike - Virus infiziert.....


----------



## gnss (30. Juli 2006)

schlumpfine schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich ein RR hätte, wär ich auch mitgefahren, aber mim MTB würds mich nur annerven, da ich wüsste, dass ich mit dem richtigen Rad schneller sein könnte.



Es macht doch viel mehr Spaß Rennradler mit schön lauten Stollenreifen zu überholen. 



			
				GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> davon träumst du nur!!!



Ganz allein war ich nicht, aber zumindest im Bergerofer Gehölz ist mir außer den Wildschweinen im Gehege kein gößeres Lebewesen begegnet.  Leider war ich zu lange unterwegs um zur Zielankunft der Asthmatiker in die Innenstad zu fahren. 

Super Zeit Manni.


----------



## AndreZ. (30. Juli 2006)

Ich bin auch wieder mit heilen Knochen zu Hause angekommen! 
100 Km, Platz 113 (AK) und 668 gesamt aus Startblock "S" (letzter Startblock) startend. 
Zeit: 2:32:53,88 mit nem Schnitt von 39,24 Km/h

So nun freue ich mich aber auch ehrlich gesagt wieder auf mein Bergfahrrad.
Also bis Dienstag an der KH.

MfG


----------



## juk (30. Juli 2006)

Meine Wenigkeit hat die 155km in 4:00:15,66 (Schnitt 38.7, Platz: 737 Gesamt / 352 AK) absolviert. Bin sehr zufrieden! 

Von der Zieleinfahrt werde ich heute nacht wohl träumen! *Danke Hamburg!*

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (30. Juli 2006)

Respekt euch drei, sind ja klasse Zeiten!   

Ich war gerade rechtzeitig wieder in HH, um mir die Zieleinfahrt besagter Asthmatiker anzugucken. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die 3 Sekunden, die man die Jungs gesehen hat, nicht wirklich spannend waren. Da hätte ich lieber den MTBlern in der Hobbyklasse zugejubelt!

Aber dafür war unsere kleine MTBler-Klön-Runde hinterher sehr nett! Dabei haben wir festgestellt, dass es doch tatsächlich MTBler gibt, die seit drei Jahren in Hamburg wohnen und trotzdem die HaBe's nicht kennen.  
Aber ich denke, dass wird bald geändert, und vielleicht gibt's dann sogar Neuzuwachs für die Dienstagsrunde?  


Euch allen gute Erholung bzw. noch einen ruhigen Rest-Sonntag.
Bis bald im Wald!
Sven


----------



## schlumpfine (30. Juli 2006)

Jop, erstma congratulations @all

Mmh, nich kennen stimmt ja so nich ganz. Aber werd die HaBes wohl demnächst mal besser kennenlernen. 

LG, schlumpi


----------



## GFreude (31. Juli 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz allein war ich nicht, aber zumindest im Bergerofer Gehölz ist mir außer den Wildschweinen im Gehege kein gößeres Lebewesen begegnet.



Hi Martin,

ich war in Richtung Geesthacht - Schnakenbek - Lauenburg ganz allein unterwegs. Konnte schön 10mal die Halfpipe fahren (dann wurde es langweilig) und mich am Aussichtspunkt relaxen. Auf dem Rückweg habe ich mir noch mal 'nen paar Höhenmeter (rauf zum Speichersee, wieder runter  und wieder rauf) gegönnt.
Hoffe, wir sehen uns die Tage mal wieder. Bis dahin

Günther


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2006)

Moin,

bei mir waren es die 100 Kilometer in 2,43 h und ein paar zerquetschte bei Premierenteilnahme. Und jetzt geht es wieder öfter aufs MTB!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Marec (31. Juli 2006)

Von mir auch ein Glückwunsch zu den guten Resultaten. 
Ich habe bei der 155´ger Platz 675 gesamt und in der AK Sen.1, 322.

Gruß


----------



## schlumpfine (31. Juli 2006)

GFreude schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> ich war in Richtung Geesthacht - Schnakenbek - Lauenburg ganz allein unterwegs.



Haste dir so gedacht  muss dich da enttäuschen. wo isn da ne halfpipe und der "speichersee"? meinste den stausee zwischen geesthacht und krümmel?


----------



## gnss (31. Juli 2006)

Das ist kein Stausee, da wird nichts gestaut, sondern das hochgepumpte Elbwasser gespeichert.  Und die Naturhalfpipe dürfte ungefähr da sein, irgendwo oben am Ufer im Wald.


----------



## schlumpfine (31. Juli 2006)

mmh, danke. meine karte nennt den trotzdem "stausee"


----------



## gnss (31. Juli 2006)

Ist wohl Jacke wie Hose, gibt Leute die Schraubenzieher sagen und andere Schraubendreher.


----------

